# Portable Software amp



## HFXRock (Nov 30, 2006)

I am looking for a portable practice amp. I was looking at the Line 6 guitar port xt. I just want something that I can use to record in the future but for now, small enough to fit in my notebook bag and use the speakers in my notebook just for sound. I am tired of lugging my amp whereever I go.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

As I posted in another article I recently picked up a M-Audio Black Box for $205. It has more amp models and effect patches than I'd ever use and the built-in drum machine is a nice feature for practicing. I haven't tried the guitar port so I can't really compare it with that, but I'd say it's pretty similar to the Pod.

hth


----------

